# Small picture bug on 722/622 with L6.10/L6.12



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

I now get a small picture on both my 722s in the upper left hand corner on TV1.

This only happens when I change formats on TV2.

When I go back to TV1 and change channels or hit and exit info, the picture gets small and goes to the corner.

Pressing format on TV1 only causes the picture to return but in a 480i format.


The only way to correct it is through a reboot or changing the HDTV setting in the menu to either 720 or 1080 depending on your current HDTV setting. The picture then is restored to it's HDTV setting and then you can change it back to the HDTV setting you want.


I called Dish and talked to advanced tech support and they took a detailed report on this. They said it appears to be software glitch and hopefully be fixed in the next update.


This only happens when you change formats on TV2. Just switching between TV1 and TV2 has no affect.

But if anyone else ou there has the same problem should call and report it also.


----------



## Jnel (Jan 17, 2006)

I had the same problem. But power cord reset cured it.


----------



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

I tried the power cord reset, but no luck.


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

manicd said:


> I now get a small picture on both my 722s in the upper left hand corner on TV1.
> 
> This only happens when I change formats on TV2.
> 
> ...


I get the same thing. But if I do anthing with TV2, I get the small pic in upper left corner. Once I hit the left arrow to change to stretch, etc... I get an error on scrren saying "unsupported format" and just have a black screen. Only way to fix it to reboot receiver, but can't use TV2 'cause same thing will happen


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

This same problem is occurring with 6.12 on my 622, hooked up via component. It does not seem to be related to making any changes in format or channel change on TV2. Perhaps related to switching from HD content to an SD commercial or something being shown on TV1? Toggling the HDTV display size from 720p to 1080i fixes it temporarily.

So glad I've got my plasma and HD Olympic content. Now I get to watch it on 1/4 of the screen real estate....

See my post 6.12/622 BUGS.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

DAG said:


> This same problem is occurring with 6.12 on my 622, hooked up via component. It does not seem to be related to making any changes in format or channel change on TV2. Perhaps related to switching from HD content to an SD commercial or something being shown on TV1? Toggling the HDTV display size from 720p to 1080i fixes it temporarily.
> 
> So glad I've got my plasma and HD Olympic content. Now I get to watch it on 1/4 of the screen real estate....
> 
> See my post 6.12/622 BUGS.


I also have the upper left corner "mini-me" TV1 display problem with L6.12 on my Mits/622 setup 
- In my case the problem is absolutely repeatable and occurs anytime TV2's '***' format button is used.

Powercording the 622 or temporarily changing the 622's TV1 output resolution to a different selection then back again will restore the normal full screen video display.

The 622's menu overlays are not afflicted - only the rendered video display has the "shrinkage" problem.

What's next? :lol:


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

I concur. This has to do with changing the format of TV2. It doesn't affect TV1 right away, but takes a few minutes (perhaps a change during a commercial break?) or change channels and then you can come back to the "mini-me" format. Tech support acknowledged my complaint and said they would send the info to the appropriate folks. Even said that a cure would be coming in 24 hours!!:lol:

Moderator: Can we get this thread included in the 6.12 bug thread?



AVJohnnie said:


> I also have the upper left corner "mini-me" TV1 display problem with L6.12 on my Mits/622 setup
> - In my case the problem is absolutely repeatable and occurs anytime TV2's '***' format button is used.
> 
> Powercording the 622 or temporarily changing the 622's TV1 output resolution to a different selection then back again will restore the normal full screen video display.
> ...


----------



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

DAG;
Moderator: Can we get this thread included in the 6.12 bug thread?[/QUOTE said:


> Maybe move the posts concening the 622 6.12 should be moved since this was started as a 722 l6.10 problem not a 622.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Just a quick note...It's now 24 hours and the issue still exists. I just don't change the format of TV2 and TV1 then behaves itself.



DAG said:


> Tech support acknowledged my complaint and said they would send the info to the appropriate folks. Even said that a cure would be coming in 24 hours!!:lol:


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

Got L6.12 this morning; this problem still occurs. :crying:


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

Also seeing the problem for the first time with 6.12 (noticed the "you have been Turbo-charged" logo for the first time tonight.) Power button reset fixed it for the moment but from reading the above I expect it to return.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Let's hope it's fixed in the next version. This bug affects 622 and 722 receivers and I have a feeling it's not getting a lot of attention out there...


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

i got turbo'ed today and had small pic syndrome..they better fix this ****..ive had to power reset my box twice now tonight in a 2 hr period


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

DAG and manicd.. 

Going to keep this one in its own thread since it appears to be both in L6.10 and L6.12 and I was on vacation when you guys posted this so I kinda of dropped the ball here. Have you guys tried doing a PIP swap when you run into it. Is everyone in dual mode here or are some in dual and some in single mode?


----------



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> DAG and manicd..
> 
> Going to keep this one in its own thread since it appears to be both in L6.10 and L6.12


Could you change the topic title to reflect more properly what this thread has become?

I use dual mode on my 722s. My friend also has a 722 and had it in single mode when he got the update and wasn't affected. He was unable to duplicate the problem in dual mode when I had him try it.


----------



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

Deke Rivers said:


> i got turbo'ed today and had small pic syndrome..they better fix this ****..ive had to power reset my box twice now tonight in a 2 hr period


No need to do a power reset. just do menu-6-8 and pick a different TV type and accept it. switch back to your normal type and the picture is corrected. Don't know if changing the aspect ratio will do the same thig or not.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

manicd said:


> Could you change the topic title to reflect more properly what this thread has become?
> 
> I use dual mode on my 722s. My friend also has a 722 and had it in single mode when he got the update and wasn't affected. He was unable to duplicate the problem in dual mode when I had him try it.


Changed title to include 622 and also L6.12. Would be interesting to see if a PIP swap is a viable work around.


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

in Dual mode here and, yes, changing the ratio, accept it then change back to your normal ratio works as well.


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

manicd said:


> No need to do a power reset. just do menu-6-8 and pick a different TV type and accept it. switch back to your normal type and the picture is corrected. Don't know if changing the aspect ratio will do the same thig or not.


thanks..that should be a lot quicker than a reset..i do hope this gets fixed though as its still a pain in the ass no matter what the workaround is..


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm always in dual mode, but will try to put it in single mode and see if the problem occurs and can be fixed with a PIP swap.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

I have two 622s -- one in single mode, the other in dual. The problem only occurs on the receiver running in dual mode and is caused only by using the format "*" button on the TV2 remote to change the TV2 display format. This is not a sometimes hit/miss bug. It does it every time the TV2 format button is used. The TV1 "mini screen problem" will then occur on TV1 the next time it's brought out of standby (by pressing the power button on the TV1 remote.)

So the steps to reproduce the problem are:

* Place TV1 in Standby (turbo screen saver displayed on TV1)
* Power on TV2 (out of standby)
* Select any HD channel on TV2
* Toggle the TV2 "*" format button a few times (in/out of LB format)
* Power on TV1 (out of standby)
* Tada! Instant "mini-me" display on TV1 :eek2: 

Any questions? :lol:


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

I can add to AVJohnnie's observations that TV1 does not have to be in standby in order for this bug to occur. Changing channels on TV1 after changing the format of TV2 can do it as well. I'm sure there are other conditions as well.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

manicd said:


> No need to do a power reset. just do menu-6-8 and pick a different TV type and accept it. switch back to your normal type and the picture is corrected. Don't know if changing the aspect ratio will do the same thig or not.


Just hit the "*" Aspect button *on TV1* and the problem clears - will need to push it a few more times to cycle thru to the original aspect ratio.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> Let's hope it's fixed in the next version. This bug affects 622 and 722 receivers and I have a feeling it's not getting a lot of attention out there.../QUOTE]
> 
> E* is well aware of the issue.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> Just hit the "*" Aspect button and the problem clears - will need to push it a few more times to cycle thru to the original aspect ratio.


Except that (at least on my setup) when the "mini-me" condition occurs, the 622 graphics overlays become slightly zoomed-in as well (by about 3% to 5% or so), and until I use either the "select different resolution and back again" or "pull the power-cord" correction methods they remain that way.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks AvJohnnie for what appears like a reproducible set of steps. That is always really helpful in root causing a problem.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

AvJohnnie is correct. the guide overlays are zoomed just a little until you change the aspect ration or resolution, accept the changes and then change it back.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I called today about this problem, and was told that it was the first report they have had about it. We know that it is not true but, I figured that it would not hurt to let it get reported again. I am sure that the more reports they get about a known problem, the quicker they can get it fixed.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

jclewter79 said:


> I called today about this problem, and was told that it was the first report they have had about it. We know that it is not true but, I figured that it would not hurt to let it get reported again. I am sure that the more reports they get about a known problem, the quicker they can get it fixed.


LOL. I called the day 6.12 was released and was told that it would be fixed in 24 hours. :nono2:


----------



## zuffy (Aug 18, 2008)

I just got my Dish last week and I noticed the problem from day 1. I hope Dish would fix the damn problem already. It's annoying because I tend to switch format often in TV2 depending on the program. The worst part is not the small screen, it's that it changes to 480i instead of 1080i in TV1.


----------



## forya (Aug 17, 2008)

I have to stop reading these posts. i have a 722 set in dual mode, and I usually use the tv's settings to change the aspect, last night i tried the dish networks aspect mode and I got the same problem. I would have never known this problem exists if i hadn't read this post. Any way I will call DN too to try to get this problem fixed for everyone


----------

